# The begining of



## JOHNNY QUEST

Our little Ranch house showed up yesterday. Windows were delivered as well.. The insulation package shows up Monday.. Im on the downhill slope now.. my little slice of Texas..:texasflag


----------



## fishingcacher

Love it!


----------



## cva34

What a QUEST ...Enjoy


----------



## Flyingvranch

Now you can really have some well deserved fun!


----------



## pocjetty

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Our little Ranch house showed up yesterday. Windows were delivered as well.. The insulation package shows up Monday.. Im on the downhill slope now.. my little slice of Texas..:texasflag


Did you buy a kit, JQ? If I did that, it would wind up looking like Frankenhouse. And there's no way it would all be put together in time to be under the tree on Christmas morning.


----------



## SwampRat

Please tell me the back door has a peep window to pick rats off the wood pile.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I designed it and had Whirlwind fab it for me. no welding, its all bolt up. 110 mph wind rating. Surprisingly less expensive than I thought it would be. We worked on it for a few months before I signed off on the design and gave them a deposit. 8 weeks later here it is.. they sent me a foundation bolt plan after 3 weeks and I poured the foundation.. 

And yes it has rifle slots. :ac550:


----------



## WillieT

Sweet! I am sure you will love it when it's finished.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

This is a cool story Randal, watching this.
So will this be your full time home or weekend? 
I am hoping to hear that once you complete it and move in the Pasadena home goes on the market.

If all else fails, read the instructions for bolting up the steel frame.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Oh yes.. Im outa here, this place is a third world country now.. Both houses for sale here..


----------



## bubbas kenner

Very nice thanks for showing heck pick the guitar


----------



## bassguitarman

I'm pretty good with tools, but not sure I could handle a project like that. 

Then again, it used to take every tool I own to assemble the Little Tikes stuff for my kids on Christmas Eve. 

I bet it will look great when finished


----------



## Tortuga

How about a 'sneak preview' of the finished casa, Randall....

Builders must have 'sample' pix...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Jim it will look similar to this but twice as big.. Its really not that hard to erect at all. It comes with a detailed numbered print and each piece is numbered. the inside is mostly open concept with 2 beds and 2 bathrooms, laundry room and pantry. It will have my restored antique cast iron parlor stove in the living room also for the full effect.:texasflag


----------



## reese

Building a shop also ? Mine is coming along slowly, need to add a lean to already for the mowers, fencing and other stuff I don't want to store in the main shop.


----------



## DIHLON

That's going to be awesome. Congrats JQ.


----------



## Tortuga

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Jim it will look similar to this but twice as big.. Its really not that hard to erect at all. It comes with a detailed numbered print and each piece is numbered. the inside is mostly open concept with 2 beds and 2 bathrooms, laundry room and pantry. It will have my restored antique cast iron parlor stove in the living room also for the full effect.:texasflag


Man..that is gonna be one fine piney woods casa, Randall...Far as 'easy build'...I say BS.. Might be for you...you can do 'things' .. I can't do squat.

Years back I just had to have a greenhouse..Sent off to Louisiana and got a nice one..figgered I would just knock it out my self.. After all, the ad said it was a simple deal.. Truck delivered about 20 BIG boxes of stuff.. I got as far as putting down the gravel floor and knew I had bit off more than I could chew..LOL Got with a contractor/builder of mine who had built a couple of little pharmacies for me. He said he could knock it out in a couple of days for a few hunnert bucks... took him almost a month and cost me more than the greenhouse did.... Another lesson learned the hard way..

DId turn out real nice though and gave me many years of pleasure... Pic below..Now it's just an eyesore in the back yard full of junk I don't need or wanna look at no more....:headknock:biggrin:


----------



## sotexhookset

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Oh yes.. Im outa here, this place is a third world country now.. Both houses for sale here..


Good for you bud. :cheers:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

My critter shooting is changing now. I think Iâ€™m gunna enjoy this lifestyle.


----------



## MarkU

Awesome man! You deserve a win! Will Nurse Ratchets fancy fainting couch, be making the move?


----------



## RB II

Very cool. Holler at me on your way through. We can bend an elbow for a while.


----------



## Rubberback

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> My critter shooting is changing now. I think Iâ€™m gunna enjoy this lifestyle.


Good kill! Worthless animal kill em all.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Iâ€™m all loaded up and ready for the jigsaw puzzle starting Friday morning. Hope to get the frame up this weekend.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

MarkU said:


> Awesome man! You deserve a win! Will Nurse Ratchets fancy fainting couch, be making the move?


That yote hide would make a fine pillow cover for a fancy-nancy couch!


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Very cool, congrats on the move.


----------



## Trouthunter

Can't wait to see the finished project! Way to go buddy.

TH


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Ainâ€™t afraid of no puzzle. heck i designed it and know where every piece goes. 
Its coming along great


----------



## reese

Looking good JQ.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Ainâ€™t afraid of no puzzle. heck i designed it and know where every piece goes.
> Its coming along great


That is cool Randal! No if's, and's or but's! Live that dream!


----------



## bluefin

This is gonna be fun thread to follow.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Day # 2 and moving right along. :work:


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

Wow! That's going up fast!!!


----------



## Swampus

Dude!
Way cool fast set up......................got me thinking.
Looks great!:texasflag:work::brew:

is all that pre cut?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Swampus said:


> Dude!
> Way cool fast set up......................got me thinking.
> Looks great!:texasflag:work::brew:
> 
> is all that pre cut?


Yep pre engineered. No welding or cutting. Iâ€™m out in the sticks. And all thatâ€™s needed is a cordless drill and a ratchet. :headknock


----------



## wine6978

Can you tell me what company you ordered your house from? I like that idea

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Breeze

wine6978 said:


> Can you tell me what company you ordered your house from? I like that idea
> 
> That info is on the first page.


----------



## wine6978

I looked and double looked and still looked over it. My bad I found it now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

JQs Squid is on em. She came down for the house start and did some eradicating.


----------



## Tortuga

You and Squid come from some tough stock, Randall...

Can't wait for the 'house warming' party...LOL


----------



## JQs Squid

Dad Iâ€™m not your son, I AM YOUR DAUGHTER! You could of at least put a nicer picture of your lovely squid


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Squid has the cajones for pig huntin'!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

JQ, your daughter is a very pretty young lady.



JQs Squid said:


> Dad Iâ€™m not your son, I AM YOUR DAUGHTER! You could of at least put a nicer picture of your lovely squid


----------



## Tortuga

.HP..did you say something about cajones ????


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Whether a lady actually hunts or not is not too important to me. However, she needs to enjoy and appreciate nature IMO.

The house is going well. I am happy for you.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Done for the weekend. Time to get back to the rat race. Very productive 2 days.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Not much done on the house this weekend. But i did dismember a small bobcat. Got him with my rocket launcher.


----------



## cman

JQ-
Great thread. Do they know if the manufacturer does 2 story houses for piers? 
I assume you went that route because the pricing is better than stick built?


----------



## Duckboys42

Woah that was done in 2 days?


----------



## kaptin krunch2

Would be interested in a few more details square footage approx. cost that looks like a great project and will be a great house in the end


----------



## pocjetty

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Not much done on the house this weekend. But i did dismember a small bobcat. Got him with my rocket launcher.


Wait. What?


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings

JQ nice job, can't wait to see finished product.


----------



## Profish00

I use to erect building for Whirlwind out of High School and a job like that 4 days max, only cutting will be on gutters to rake trim and J trim and sheeting around door and windows. Every thing else is numbered to fit like a model plane. Cool house PM Me the price you got quoted.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Ok taking into consideration that we build a lot of very large buildings my price was dirt cheap so I cant really give you a price that they would charge a regular individual.. I can say that it is 1680sf and I will be complete inside and out for less than 40,000. I have my subcontractors that I always use on our large projects doing the work. a lot of it is done as a favor and just material charges, free labor.. all the underground was done free, material and labor..
I will finish the exterior this coming weekend and start the front porch and man room.. the lumber arrived Saturday and I left it banded so it wont warp on me this week.. the septic system is after that..


----------



## cman

So you had hook connections on the shell pricing as well?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Looking good brother! When is the Grand Opening party?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

cman said:


> So you had hook connections on the shell pricing as well?


Oh yes. Very special pricing.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

pocjetty said:


> Wait. What?


I know. But when a lot of it is being done dirt cheap i am on their schedule. We will finish it this weekend.


----------



## DIHLON

Is your roof pitch 6/12 and is it 10' eaves?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

DIHLON said:


> Is your roof pitch 6/12 and is it 10' eaves?


Yes. Correct on both.


----------



## DIHLON

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Yes. Correct on both.


I went with 6/12 also, but 12' eaves. Mine is just a shop though. Concrete was poured last week, now I'm waiting on material to be finished. Should be in the next week or 2.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Its a crisp 24 deg. Here this morning. We are going to finish drying in the shell today. Trim tomorrow. Iâ€™m setting the porch columns today and starting the front deck and man cave room. . Pics. Soon
Its brisk i tell ya. :work:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Man. What a day we had. Iâ€™m oficially dried in. Got the columns set and concreted in. Start the porch tomorrow.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I am liking this thread, one of those you follow and keep up with.
Is that because you are following a dream and accomplishing it?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Icing on my cake. I have achieved the trifecta. Coyote, bobcat and hog this month. I think Iâ€™m gunna enjoy it up here. Big smile.


----------



## cman

that's the way to do it.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Had a productive day today until it started raining and shut me down. Got 3/4 of the deck frame done.


----------



## Bocephus

Looking good on the new Casa there Randall.

One shot...one kill. Glad to see your aim is still straight :biggrin:


----------



## Rubberback

That's pretty much what I live in and built the same thing. I like it. I didn't build the barn though. But built the living quarters and deck. Its a never ending project. I've got the man cave and need to do more. 
There fun to tinker with but cost money. Kinda like a boat.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Yep. 1 shot 1 kill. It quit raining this morning and I got the deck frame completed. Just a little mid supports and a few 5/8 hilti quick bolts into the slab and I'm going down with the deck boards. Kinda wore my old but out but it's satisfying. Bought all the window shutters also. Should help take the plain out of it.


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Looking real good JQ. Almost there on the exterior.


----------



## Gasspergoo

That looks great!!


----------



## JQs Squid

looking good daddy!!!


----------



## MarkU

Does it house less snakes than the DayScare job?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

MarkU said:


> Does it house less snakes than the DayScare job?


Not by the looks of that porch... plenty of crawlspace.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

its a vicious cycle. the snakes keep the rats in check, the hogs keep the snakes in check and I keep the hogs in check.. nobody keeps me in check.:walkingsm oops well maybe Mrs Quest


----------



## batmaninja

I am glad there is no one armed, holding the camera man in check


----------



## Whitebassfisher

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> its a vicious cycle. the snakes keep the rats in check, the hogs keep the snakes in check and I keep the hogs in check.. nobody keeps me in check.:walkingsm oops well maybe Mrs Quest


I remember flipping over a pallet (used as a porch to wipe feet) in front of a deer cabin in Leon county once while mowing and cleaning for the upcoming season; several *big* rats ran out. They were fox squirrel size, not sure if an average copperhead could have eaten them.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Whitebassfisher said:


> I remember flipping over a pallet (used as a porch to wipe feet) in front of a deer cabin in Leon county once while mowing and cleaning for the upcoming season; several *big* rats ran out. They were fox squirrel size, not sure if an average copperhead could have eaten them.


 We have some big black snakes up here. I assume they are some kind of rat snake. I did kill a timber rattler by the pond about 10 years ago. made a gun belt out of him.


----------



## dunedawg

I've always called those Texas King snakes. They get really big. They are hard on the rat and rattlesnake population. I lived in an old large rock house surrounded by a rock wall, when I was going to college. It had not been lived in in years, and had rattlers denned up under it. I used to catch the Texas Kings around, and turn the loose in the yard, well house etc. Seemed to see a lot less rattlers after that.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Got the deck done. The rest is my man room on the porch. Iâ€™ll start the shed roof tomorrow then add the plywood floor and frame the room in. No critter hunting this weekend. Just busy.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Temp doors are hung. Iâ€™ve had enough for the weekend. Its Christmas Eve and Iâ€™m looking at the very best present Iâ€™ve ever had. Its starting to look like a house. Merry Christmas 2cool.


----------



## reese

Looking good JQ. :cheers:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Ok I took the weekend off pending foul weather.. well its not so bad now???? I don't think the weather channel has a dam clue as to what its really going to be like.


----------



## RB II

Donâ€™t speak too soon. Tomorrow is gonna pitch a *****, to quote a Richard Pryor.


----------



## jimk

NWS saying about 60 hours of continuous freezing for Hill Country...and 24-36 hours for some areas between Austin and San Antonio.
Just got through putting some heat tape on north standpipe faucet.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Yesterday was a good day for working up here. Actually got to 60*. I cut the porch posts and notched for the stringers. I got 1/2 the roof metal on. Should finish the roof over porch today. Then its back to the salt mine. I just canâ€™t figure out why sometimes the pics come out sideways 1/2 the time.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Well I fell 1â€™ short. Durn. ( thatâ€™s the 2cool way of saying ,well *%*** ). Any way I feel as tho it was a productive weekend. Frame the porch man cave next weekend. Not responsible for sideways pics.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I think porch will be nice place to sit and watch.


----------



## sleepersilverado

Is the porch tin free span?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

No it will have a frame underneath. When your by yourself things get done a little different. The span on the r panel will be 3â€™6â€ apart. R panel is good for 7â€™ so. I cut it in half. Iâ€™ll frame underneath and then get on top and screw it all down. Iâ€™m learning a lot about things to hold up the other end and do it myself.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Whitebassfisher said:


> I think porch will be nice place to sit and watch.


Yep and inside the man cave when I get it framed. Hogs tore the pasture up right across the road from me. Might just sit there and hunt.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Yep and inside the man cave when I get it framed. Hogs tore the pasture up right across the road from me. Might just sit there and hunt.


I have probably bored everyone with my plans to build, but I close in 9 days and it is really going to happen. My back porch and man cave have me excited.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Whitebassfisher said:


> I have probably bored everyone with my plans to build, but I close in 9 days and it is really going to happen. My back porch and man cave have me excited.


I started this adventure last May. It does take some time to get things rolling. Surveys, title company, tax office. Water meter, electric company to add poles. But once you are ready hit the ground running. We only live once and I ainâ€™t dieing in Pasadena. :biggrin:


----------



## Trouthunter

It sure is looking good. You're really going to enjoy the place.

TH


----------



## Whitebassfisher

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> We only live once and I ainâ€™t dieing in Pasadena. :biggrin:


Exactly!!!
The greater Houston area was great for making a living, but ....
Your choice of words hits home. I have said several times in regards to the Livingston home I will build, "I want to die here." Yes, I hope that is far in the future.


----------



## tec

JQ, I'm enjoying your progress pics. Keep them coming. My place in the woods isn't as nice as yours but it has a similar porch that I love to sit on and watch a slower/better world with a glass, or cup, in my hand and frequent pees off the edge. Also a good place to shoot from.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

A wedding in Galveston today has foiled my plans for working on the ranch house this weekend.. I propose a rule that no weddings be held on Saturdays or Sundays.


----------



## mstrelectricman

Just read this thread. I'm a little late to the party but will watch this thread now. Lookin good JQ. I can relate to R panel spread length on the porch. The last one I did like that, I was so worried it wouldn't come out right that I screwed the panels together on the ground and got an exact measurement of span. Worked out well.

I like the end of the porch bein up like that and so will the lazy old dog you need to get. He'll love hangin under that porch in his own hole on hot summer days.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Iâ€™m an army of one. Got the man room framed ( almost ). It ended up 12x10. Weather held out for me to get this far. Iâ€™m toast. Back next weekend.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

That's going to be a really "cool" place to be when it rains!! Love our tin (metal) roof.


----------



## MarkU

What's the plans for the room on the porch? The new man cave?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

MarkU said:


> What's the plans for the room on the porch? The new man cave?


 yes.. Man Room.. 10 lectric Guitars, duel Marshal amps, guns, playboy posters, Neon Gatorade sign...ect.


----------



## cman

Hopefully pre- 1990.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Like this.


----------



## cman

Wasn't talking about the sign but that is cool.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

If you were referring to pics. Just stuff like this. My age and all.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> If you were referring to pics. Just stuff like this. My age and all.


I have always thought she was truly beautiful. Sure, she has had some work done through the years, but she was blessed genetically.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

The man room is finally dried in. I need to find a good industrial epoxy paint for the outside so i donâ€™t have to repaint so often. Then continue the gray trim down the sides and across the front. Today is my moms birthday and we are going to bury her ashes today in the ranch sanctuary. All the family is here for it.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Nothing like a shiney tin roof .


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Good weekend this time. I got the horse pasture fenced and gates installed. Put some behr premium plus paint on the man room and hung the shutters. Iâ€™m ready for the rake trim and gutters on the front.


----------



## Tortuga

Lookin good, Randall...is this gonna be a weekender 
or a permanent residence.???

I know how you feel about Pasagetdowndena....LOL


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Tortuga said:


> Lookin good, Randall...is this gonna be a weekender
> or a permanent residence.???
> 
> I know how you feel about Pasagetdowndena....LOL


Jim i will be moving there. Iâ€™m outa here big guy


----------



## cman

looks great! happy for you.


----------



## RB II

Looks good. Need to sit on that porch and drink a cooler full of cold beverahjays!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

RB II said:


> Looks good. Need to sit on that porch and drink a cooler full of cold beverahjays!!


Thanks Roy.. I need Ideas on a handrail design that matches the motif. something neat.:idea:


----------



## RB II

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Thanks Roy.. I need Ideas on a handrail design that matches the motif. something neat.:idea:


Man, if it was me, i donâ€™t think i would put a handrail. Maybe shave down the dirt to make on step all the way across so it is even. I like the open look for that porch.


----------



## TexasWineGuy

JQ, do you have power out there or are you using a generator?



TWG


----------



## tec

If you put a rail on the porch leave a couple of openings. It will save you a lot of steps depending where you approach.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

TexasWineGuy said:


> JQ, do you have power out there or are you using a generator?
> 
> TWG


Generator for now. Power company hasnâ€™t set a pole and transformer yet. Should have it in a couple weeks. Lots of red tape. I have power lines close tho.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I was thinking a jigsaw type handrail like this but with deer head or horse head pattern.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Its a little wet to paint up here this weekend but i did get the man room completed. Finished the roof framing, got my front gate up and did some hog killin. Sounded like Vietnam:biggrin:


----------



## cva34

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Its a little wet to paint up here this weekend but i did get the man room completed. Finished the roof framing, got my front gate up and did some hog killin. Sounded like Vietnam:biggrin:


Man that looks like( Packin Pork )


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Couldnâ€™t find a couple of em. But did some serious damage to that sounder. Pigs running everywhere. Gotta love the AR. With NV. :ac550:


----------



## Tortuga

Man..I can almost hear the sound of this
rain we are a gettin' right now.. Nuthin' 
like the sound of rain on a tin roof.....:cloud:


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Randall, you have a proper chair picked out for that porch?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Whitebassfisher said:


> Randall, you have a proper chair picked out for that porch?


Yes. Iâ€™m going to build a couple rocking Adirondacks.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Yes. Iâ€™m going to build a couple rocking Adirondacks.


Don't laugh, but I tried this due to a 2Cooler's suggestion, they are fantastic!
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Adams-Mfg-Corp-Earth-Brown-Resin-Stackable-Patio-Rocking-Chair/50328015


----------



## Tortuga

JQ..if you put any plastic chairs on that porch
I'm gonna find you and kick yore arse...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Whitebassfisher said:


> Don't laugh, but I tried this due to a 2Cooler's suggestion, they are fantastic!
> http://www.lowes.com/pd/Adams-Mfg-Corp-Earth-Brown-Resin-Stackable-Patio-Rocking-Chair/50328015


Don. How sturdy are those.? They look comfortable. I might get a stack for guests and make Tortuga and Blake sit in em.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Don. How sturdy are those.? They look comfortable. I might get a stack for guests and make Tortuga and Blake sit in em.


They are very sturdy, rated for 350 pounds. They don't look as cool as real wood, but are fantastic for comfort. Of course, they work best sitting facing the road (rocker parallel to deck boards) than facing your man cave if the deck boards get warped and uneven. The deck boards on my pier are probably 15 years old or more, so some are warped. I use one daily on my concrete patio in Houston throwing frisbee to my dog.

You can try one at Lowe's for awhile and maybe sing "Butt Hurt Blues" to customers as they are coming and going. Tortuga doesn't have to know.


----------



## dwilliams35

Just go ahead and get the plastic chairs, when Tortuga whines about it you can just tell him that they were made by Belgian monks out of that super wood that Richg99 was talking about.


----------



## Tortuga

We're workin' with 240 pounds of pure muscle here, Randall.....

Be sure and check the 'specs' on them things..:rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Randall... you still working that day scare site?


----------



## T-Muney

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Couldnâ€™t find a couple of em. But did some serious damage to that sounder. Pigs running everywhere. Gotta love the AR. With NV. :ac550:


Nice job. What kind of NV? I would love to be able take that many off my place in one night.....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

T-Muney said:


> Nice job. What kind of NV? I would love to be able take that many off my place in one night.....


 I have an ATN X-SIGHT 11HD AND A PULSAR N750 DIGITAL also an ATN MK390. The X-SIGHT by far is the one I go to the most..


----------



## LandLocked

How about this. Little more expensive but its wood. Really nice place you got going there. Been enjoying watching it all come together!

https://m.northerntool.com/products/shop~tools~product_200414687_200414687?adv=false


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I tell ya. This weather pattern we have had is killin my build schedule. Last weekend i built a little temp hay shed to help keep it dry. Prince Bullit showed up Saturday and graced the pasture with his presence. Nurse ratchets pony snickers tagged along with him. I tried to lead him to the hay but he made 4 stops on the way to get on that equine blend grass i planted last October. Somethings got to give on the weather soon. Just a short update on the progress at the Dizzy Deer Ranch.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

He has mud on his eyebrow. Iï¸ tell ya Iï¸ts a mess up there.


----------



## Srice

Congrats!!! Really enjoying the thread. What part of the country are you building in!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Should have named that clodhopper Ken-L-Ration...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Haute Pursuit said:


> Should have named that clodhopper Ken-L-Ration...


 you sir can kiss my parts that don't see light often....:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Srice said:


> Congrats!!! Really enjoying the thread. What part of the country are you building in!


 Its in a little community called Leona tx.. population 185 all is good
:smile:


----------



## tec

Good fried catfish on Thursday nights at the Leona General Store.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> you sir can kiss my parts that don't see light often....:biggrin:


Dang... did them chaps finally disinigrate? :rotfl:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Rare photo of nurse ratchet working. Trim is on and the front yard is clean. I get temp power during the week this week. No more generators or gas cans.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

It's looking pretty good breaux! Did you finish the day scare job yet?


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Looking good Randal!
Leona, reminds me of a drive years back. Late at night, eastbound on Hwy 7, got to Centerville, turned right, but missed the entrance onto main highway so just road the service/feeder to Leona. Deer were so thick I had to drive slow.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Haute Pursuit said:


> It's looking pretty good breaux! Did you finish the day scare job yet?


No. Just got city approval for fire, water and sewer. Been under review since last April 4th:headknock


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Whitebassfisher said:


> Looking good Randal!
> Leona, reminds me of a drive years back. Late at night, eastbound on Hwy 7, got to Centerville, turned right, but missed the entrance onto main highway so just road the service/feeder to Leona. Deer were so thick I had to drive slow.


Got 2 hogs in the trap. Yesterday. They are thick too.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> No. Just got city approval for fire, water and sewer. Been under review since last April 4th:headknock


Wow! Holler at me when you are going to be back over there and I'll come by and buy lunch.


----------



## fishingcacher

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Its in a little community called Leona tx.. population 185 all is good
> :smile:


Are you and nurse Racket included in the 185?


----------



## dwilliams35

fishingcacher said:


> Are you and nurse Racket included in the 185?


. No, itâ€™s a small town, they wonâ€™t get included in that until 2057.


----------



## waterbug

Thank you for the pictures. I enjoy seeing the progress of the project.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Got here today and we officially have power. I set up some exterior lights for the pasture. Nurse Ratchet saw a big bobcat while she was sitting on the porch and is afraid her little pony is gunna get et. It gives me a good excuse to sit on the porch with my AR and night vision leaning next to me. :biggrin:


----------



## Whitebassfisher

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Got here today and we officially have power...... :biggrin:


Very good.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

You going to plumb those gutter down spouts somewhere or are you going to have that house deck become creekfront property where you can drop a line in from your ez chair???


----------



## Main Frame 8

Haute Pursuit said:


> You going to plumb those gutter down spouts somewhere or are you going to have that house deck become creekfront property where you can drop a line in from your ez chair???


 Those are wet weather fountains for the cement pond.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Haute Pursuit said:


> You going to plumb those gutter down spouts somewhere or are you going to have that house deck become creekfront property where you can drop a line in from your ez chair???


If his land is similar to what I hunted in Jewett (same county) it is so sandy it can't get muddy.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Whitebassfisher said:


> If his land is similar to what I hunted in Jewett (same county) it is so sandy it can't get muddy.


Maybe not muddy, but those spouts will cut a trench or 3.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Ok Blake. Its all going to be landscaped with the big rocks that are in this area. This ainâ€™t my first rodeo tanto. :smile:


----------



## Hayniedude24

Tanto (tan toe)? How'd JQ come up with that nick name for ya HP. Lol


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Texashookset said:


> Tanto (tan toe)? How'd JQ come up with that nick name for ya HP. Lol


Don't make me trip you and you fall on your head again...LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Ok Blake. Its all going to be landscaped with the big rocks that are in this area. This ainâ€™t my first rodeo tanto. :smile:


Is it going to be like a cow peeing on a flat rock? Or will you need a pancho??? :cheers:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Woke up here this morning. Nice. I got the inside set up like a cheap motel while I complete the outside. Ac, fans, heater, cook stove, and fridge. Septic and 16x20 shop are next. Home Depot is delivering the shop package today.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

That area is just asking for a bigass fan.
https://www.bigassfans.com/


----------



## fishingcacher

I would get the bed off the floor to deter any creepy crawlers


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Don I have installed those on a few of my bldgs.. verrry costly.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

fishingcacher said:


> I would get the bed off the floor to deter any creepy crawlers


No creepy crawlers in the house. I got it sealed pretty good. Nurse Ratchet would have no part of that. hwell:


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings

Man you are living the life! It's all looking great!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Don I have installed those on a few of my bldgs.. verrry costly.


True, they are out of my league. They have them at the exit of the Home Depot I go to, and they work great! But yes, verrry costly.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Hereâ€™s nurse ratchet with me horse bullit. Heâ€™s my big boy.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

This weekend is the construction of my new 16x20 wood shop / tack room / tractor stash / escape from nurse ratchet bldg. Iâ€™m a 1 man army and Iâ€™m out of pain killers. Itâ€™s going to be rough till I get back home. :biggrin: This stupid phone has a mind of its own when it comes to pics.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

My Artheritic bones are sore. Iâ€™m done for the weekend. Should start the metal siding and roof over the long holiday weekend. Thinking on what type of door to install. Itâ€™s r panel so I may have to use the same to seal it.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Got me a new toy for the ranch.. I'm working on the woodlands camo job and putting 2 6" GREEN LED SPOTS ON TOP AND A 24" LIGHT BAR. Im going to take the hog hunting to a new level.


----------



## MarkU

Nice ride! You going to rig up a guitar amp to serenade those hogs?


----------



## fishingcacher

Going the whole hog I see!


----------



## jimk

JQ...are you going to anchor that workshop...for high wind?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I'm not impressed unless that cab is air conditioned.. 

You need to get some seat covers for it anyway if you are going to drive around in your chaps...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

jimk said:


> JQ...are you going to anchor that workshop...for high wind?


Yes it will have the trailer tie downs attached to the subfloor.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Well I got my hog buggy done. gunna light em up now.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Iâ€™ve been a busy man. Got the shop finished and started moving in my tools. 
Iâ€™m on the septic system now. Aquired me a large tank and start the digging next weekend. Nurse ratchet and I are starting to get used to staying up there even tho I havenâ€™t started the interior build out yet. She has it set up nice and comply inside and has put her foot down about no more 5 gallon bucket with the academy toilet on it and cold showers with the water hose. So as soon as the tank and field lines are in Iâ€™ll start on the inside restrooms. Itâ€™s a weekend adventure.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Itâ€™s been a while since an update. I totally wore my shoulder out and had to take it easy for a couple weeks. But the shop is finished and the septic tank went in the ground. Iâ€™m framing out the inside of the house now and doing the vaulted ceiling. Every time I get my shoulder feeling better I screw it up again. My Dr. says Iâ€™m nutz and I keep telling him Iâ€™m almost done. Lol. Just keep the anti inflammatory coming and donâ€™t skimp on the pain meds either. Pics when I get back to town. Itâ€™s hot. Thatâ€™s all. :walkingsm


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Hereâ€™s a couple. I swear Iâ€™ll figure out the sideways thing soon


----------



## Zeitgeist

**** JQ, 38000 views! He77 of a place and He77 of a thread!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

I'm glad I'm not: your: Dr.
your shoulder
your WIFEâ€¦..she must be a saint.

Looking great!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> I'm glad I'm not: your: Dr.
> your shoulder
> your WIFEâ€¦..she must be a saint.
> 
> Looking great!!


I was thinking she must be blind and hard of hearing...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

She just knows she has a man with talent Blake..
I was actually in this hole at one point installing the baffles inside. 
Got me a huge porker with fancy teeth and cut his head off to mount it. Its been super hot and dry up here. Rained just as I was leaving. Hope more is coming.


----------



## Shooter

Looking good Randall


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Found my kitchen cabinets this weekend.. 2 large black walnut trees fairly close together. Iâ€™m going to fell them 4th of July weekend and mill them into 5/4 planks and stack them in my hot box to air dry for a few months while I finish working on framing, electrical, plumbing, drywall, and painting. Should work out perfect on timing. Going to look like a fine set of gunstock grade cabinets. :biggrin:


----------



## tec

I've read that black walnut trees can be very valuable for their wood.


----------



## acoastalbender

Great thread ... reminds me of what I did 20 years ago and so glad I did it ... no regrets and built it pretty much myself as you are doing (I was about 10 years younger than JQ is now) ... on your last day on earth you'll be in one of those Adirondack rockers still admiring and enjoying what you're doing now ... enjoy and thanks for the deja vu postings, it looks great ...

.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

tec said:


> I've read that black walnut trees can be very valuable for their wood.


Yes they are. There are about 3 to 4 hundred of them on the ranch. In varying sizes. We have some that are huge and have been offered upwards of 35,000 for 1. They are gun stock grade beauties.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I had a hole in my living room that was supposed to house a 24000 btu window unit. But nurse ratchet said we need central air. Since the building was already finished on the outside. It left the hole. So I was going to have a stained glass window made to fit it. Well fixing the fence at the rent house I was digging to replace a few rotten boards and here was a antique cast iron grate. It was really cool so I snatched it up and brought it home. After gazing at it for a while I had a thought. Will it fit the hole in my wall. So I measured it and low and behold it was perfect. Now itâ€™s blasted and painted, wooden frame made for it with a light smoke plexiglass insert dadoed into the frame and installed. I think itâ€™s neater than my first bicycle. What ya think.


----------



## acoastalbender

Excellent dude! ... you keep gazing and thinkin' ...

.


----------



## Tortuga

Very cool idea, Randall... my suggestion was find someone in the artsy=fartsy community up there who works with glass and talk them into cutting and installing some multicolored glass in it.. If you can find someone who does it just for a hobby it shouldn't cost much. Wifey used to work with stained glass but that was a long time ago/
Actually it looks great just as you have it now.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I thought about the colored glass thing Jim , but it would have matched nothing in the house. So I made it antique looking and it will go perfect with the old parlor stove I restored last year. They are both in the living room and go together like peanut butter and jelly


----------



## Tortuga

You're right, JQ...I forgot this was a 'country place'...

Helluva job you did on that stove.. Gonna put it into 'active' use ?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Tortuga said:


> You're right, JQ...I forgot this was a 'country place'...
> 
> Helluva job you did on that stove.. Gonna put it into 'active' use ?


I donâ€™t want too. But if by chance itâ€™s the only way to heat the house I guess Iâ€™ll have to. Its perfectly capable of it.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Iâ€™ve been a busy guy. Finally got the vaulted ceiling done. The flat ceiling over the kitchen and the 2 bedrooms ceilings done. Those big 2x10s were heavy. All thatâ€™s left are the bath , hall, and utility room ceilings and then electrical and plumbing time :smile:


----------



## MarkU

You can use translucent vinyl (like I use for signs) and overlay, trim to wanted size. Gives basically the same effect. PM me, I'll hook you up.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Itâ€™s been a while since I posted on this thread. Iâ€™ve been busy plugging away at it. Itâ€™s so dam peaceful up here I get a little lost in it. Sitting in my bedroom window I have fawns eating 20 feet away from me till Bullit my Tennessee Walker decides he wants a Scooby snack. I have a minimum of 7 to 10 deer in my yard every evening. Iâ€™m almost to drywall stage. Just a few loose ends to tie up first. I dusted off my longbow because season starts soon and Iâ€™m getting ready for it. House pics soon.:wink:


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

That's hilarious that he comes and looks in your window!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Those spotted ones look tender.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Yep. Heâ€™s my buddy. We take naps together. 1100 lb dog. Heâ€™s also a selfie ho. Looks right in the phone and smiles for the camera. :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Haute Pursuit said:


> Those spotted ones look tender.


Yes they do.. but Nurse Ratchet would kill me if I did.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Right now. 20â€™.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Yes they do.. but Nurse Ratchet would kill me if I did.


Just tell her it is squirrel grande!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

IF I had a steed, it would probably be like "Ruth", Festus' ride.


----------



## RB II

I was wondering if i needed to call the popo to go out to your crib and check on you. Quit smooching on that horse and get to work.


----------



## jimk

Looks peaceful and enjoyable. On the "horse selfie,"...good looking horse.:biggrin:


----------



## Sunbeam

Hey JQ, old Eustace on Mountain Men is looking for a new partner, By the spring filming season you should fit the character. 
Looks like the country life is making you happy.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

My big hog head has been hanging from a tree limb for a couple months now. Itâ€™s ready for the peroxide bath. Bad mofo. Best set of cutters ever from the ranch


----------



## Mattsfishin

Everything sure is looking good. How about mounting that blue but monkey. Have you seen it lately?


----------

